

Cuba Has a Lung Cancer Vaccine–And America Wants It - chriskanan
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/cimavax-roswell-park-cancer-institute/

======
paulhauggis
"Mostly for financial reasons, Cubans didn’t test Cimavax that way at all."

This sounds great, but it seems like the Cuban government just gave it out to
people with little regard for the consequences. I know their health care
system has been seen by some as better than ours in the US, but if this is
actually going on, I can't imagine what other policies they have regarding
human testing.

